# OB Triage visits



## syoung273 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really need a little help and guidance.  We have been billing our OB triage area as an ER.  I am currently doing the AAPC course for my specialty coding certification in OB/GYN and in the class that I listened to today it said that we should not bill it as an ER.  My docs are not happy with this and I'm trying to find out more info about OB triage billing to make sure we are doing it correclty.  Any ideas?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 31, 2009)

To bill as ER POS the ER must be designated as an ER to provide Er services to the population regardless of dx or ability to pay.  If you are doing this in your physician office then no it cannot be billed as an ER.


----------



## syoung273 (Sep 1, 2009)

They are seeing the patients in the hospital, in labor and delivery.  Our ER generally does not treat the patients, they send them up to the L &D floor for us to triage and treat.


----------



## cheermom68 (Sep 1, 2009)

If they are in observation, I would think you would bill using outpatient hospital codes.  Is the doctor even seeing the patient?  I know practices that in triage, the nurse does the exam and runs a strip and calls the doctor and the doctor only sees the patient if needed.  He may give orders and then send the patient home but never actually sees the patient, this is not billable by the physician, only the facility would be able to bill.  If he actually sees the patient and does not admit to inpatient, he would bill an outpatient code, if he admits then he would bill the appropriate initial inpatient code.


----------

